# Firecube Sig/Ava Combo



## [M]artin (May 1, 2007)

*New Sig/Ava combo here, fittingly titled, Firecube:







^ A familiar face among the GBAtemp forums, IT'S MAH MONKEY! ^








^ ...And a nice little NameSig to complete the Firecube combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^*

Whatcha guys think?


----------



## lagman (May 1, 2007)

Nice,really nice.


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2007)

Looks a little too plain, but hey, can't complain with the crappy sig I have.


----------



## [M]artin (May 1, 2007)

At least it's better then my previous SigPhailure:






*YUCK!*


----------



## Caoimhin (May 1, 2007)

Mmmmmmm Martin. (Borat style) Very nice, how much? (/Borat style)


----------



## hanman (May 1, 2007)

the ava looks great! maybe you could increase the size of your name on the sig.  too much black in it, i think.


----------



## [M]artin (May 2, 2007)

*^* Yeah, I thought about that too. Edited it, posted an updated Sig in which I increased the text size from 50 to 65.


----------



## lagman (May 2, 2007)

Yup, looks better now. But I miss the *Boo* one


----------



## gov78 (May 2, 2007)

nice i like the colour


----------



## iza (May 3, 2007)

are you useing any actions or tut's on how do to that?


----------

